# Carriage Driving Classes?



## Dr. Pam

I'm going to Congress for the first time, and will be doing the Classic Carriage Driving Class. There are a bunch of really cool Carriage classes in the rulebook that I have never seen offered at a breed show--does anyone ever offer them? I was really hoping they would be at a National level show, but there isn't even Obstacle Driving. There is Reinsmanship, Precision Driving, Obstacle Driving, and I want to do them all!!


----------



## JWC sr.

Pam,

at the Tunica Show that we went to a couple of weeks ago, there were heavy harness and carriadge classes offered. I know Ernie (Oklahoma Club)showed in a couple of them that I saw. See you at Area 5!


----------



## muffntuf

Generally you need to ask the club to add them in, that is the way it is with most classes.


----------



## Lewella

All of the Area VI Club shows offer them and we usually have several entries. I believe the ASPC show at the Nebraska State Fair offers them also.


----------



## susanne

Dr. Pam,

I've been wondering about that over on the mini side.

CDEs for minis becomes ever more popular, I'd hope this would begin to happen out of self-defense if nothing else.


----------



## foxlanefarm

We offered several carriage driving classes at the Area II National Show in Ashland Ohio this last week end. I won the pair driving class with my pair of Classic Shetland Ponies/Miniature Horses Michigan's Fox Fire and Fox Lane's Fire & Ice. Ernie Lambdin also had a very nice black and white pair of ponies there. We also offered a non rated Carriage Dog Class and let the audience place the class. It was a hoot.


----------



## Karen S

Hi Dr. Pam,

For the 2010 Congress here are the classes that you might be interested in:

Tuesday Evening:

Class # 135 Classic Carriage Driving. You will probably see as many as five in this class.

Class # 235 Classic Single Draft Harness

Class # 362 Classic Single Draft Harness Stake

Class # 338 Classic Single Draft Harness Lady to Drive.

This will be the last year in the Carriage division where we will compete with a carriage driven with two or more horses. Next year we will have a single Classic Carriage class and a multi Classic Carriage class for two or more horses.

The ASPC/AMHR Club of N. Texas offers the Classic Carriage class in all of their show premiums and the Draft classes too.

Karen


----------

